# Is your Kindle your favorite gadget, ever?



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

I love how my Kindle 3 reads to me. I close my eyes and have it read to me whenever my eyes start stinging from looking at the computer screen for too long.

It's very close, but my GPS is my favorite gadget, ever, then my Kindle takes second. 

How about you? Is your Kindle your favorite gadget, ever?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My iPad and my Kindle...both miracle gadgets to me...

Betsy


----------



## Sticks and Stones (Jan 5, 2012)

It's probably a tie between the Kindle and the iPod for me. Both are very important: music and books.


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

For me it's hard to decide between my kindle and my smart phone.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

I think I'll have to go with my iphone as my favorite gadget, with the kindle a very close second.  Afterall, I can still read my books on my phone if I must.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I love gadgets of all kinds, and I think I can honestly say that my Kindle is my favorite of all. (I have an iPad 3 rd gen., a Kindle Fire, an iPhone 4s, and a new laptop, and I realize that I can read on all of them, but I prefer reading on my kindle Touch.) My first Kindle, a K2, was the best gift that I've ever received.


----------



## BevAnneS (May 11, 2010)

A definite tie between my Kindles and my iPods.  Such a variety of easily portable entertainment.  Just wish both of these had been around when I was a teenager.  I had to pay $.99 for a 45 rpm recording (my part-time wages were $1.25/hr) and could only be listened to in my home and they really wore out fast.  Books were also a budget-buster and were difficult to keep on you for the chance you might have a few minutes to read.  Yep, I'm loving all the gadgets that have entered the scene in modern times.


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

Good question, and my answer is yes, yes, yes!  My Kindle is my mostest favoritest ever gadget.  Like other responders, I'm a gadget freak.  Have (or have had) a lot of them - GPS, iPod, smart phone, tablets, game platforms, and more.  Kindle is the only one I never leave the house without.  I've forgotten my phone several times, but never my Kindle.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I like my Kindle, but if I could only have one gadget for the rest of my life, I would choose Android smartphone over Kindle. 


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

1) iPod

2) Kindle


----------



## omadonna (Nov 5, 2011)

Well, "she" is very special to me. But so is my Zen, with 32 GB of storage. I'm in the car for at least a couple of hours every day and when I can't read, I'm listening to books. But it is a close competition.

A couple of weeks ago I noticed a crack on the keyboard in the plastic between the letter "C" and the space bar. I called Amazon and they immediately sent out a replacement. Anabelle was still working perfectly, but I knew the crack would get larger, so I knew I had to do it.  Oddly, it felt a bit like putting down a beloved pet and I am feeling a tad disloyal.  My new Kindle remains unnamed (Amazon is calling her "Donna's 3rd Kindle), partly because I can't come up with another name. I know she's not really Anabelle, but I am leaning toward thinking of her as Anabelle's reincarnation. Can I convince myself that she is still Anabelle? Or maybe Anabelle2? Still considering, but she definitely deserves a better name than Donna's 3rd Kindle.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

(1)  Kindle

(2) Ipod


----------



## lionelsnod (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm really enjoying my Kindle touch I got about 1.5 months ago.  I'm ranking it above my ipod, but it's close.  I just figured out how to plug my ipod into my cars auxiliary and listen to it in the car, so it is a very close race.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes, definitely. Nothing else comes even close.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Yup, kindle is my favorite gadget. I was just thinking yesterday that if I was stranded on a desert island, I'd want my kindle and a solar charger (specifically, this one: ).

Games, books, audio books, magazines - I'm all set!


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

It is a tie between my Kindle and my iPhone.  I don't think I could choose between the two (fortunately I don't have to   ) and you would have to pry both of them from my cold, dead fingers before I would give them up.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

omadonna said:


> I'm in the car for at least a couple of hours every day and when I can't read, I'm listening to books. But it is a close competition.


Hm. My K3 reads to me! (Text to voice)


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Each is my favorite for what I use & the order that I got them. I had trouble picking just 1. 
1. Kindle ereaders - books, reading & TTS
2. iPad - replaced my very heavy laptop for computer use
3. Kindle Fire - same, but less computer use, plus Prime instant videos & mp3 downloads & reading books


----------



## omadonna (Nov 5, 2011)

> Hm. My K3 reads to me! (Text to voice)


Yes, but Kindle's voice leaves a lot to be desired. For instance, Prayers for Sale, by Sandra Dallas was the most recent audiobook I listened to, and the reader did such a wonderful job with the different women's voices. I find that a "bad" reader can ruin a story for me.

And yes, I know that I can listen to audiobooks on Kindle, but they take up a lot of space which I would rather devote to ebooks.


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

A Tie with my iPad and new Nexus7!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Favorite gadget for me is a tie between iPad and iPhone. My Kindle is next in line. I adore my gadgets.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I would have to say tie between my Kindle and my iPad2.  If I had to pick an overall winner - KINDLE!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

For yes. It isn't just my favorite gadget, its the gadget that brought the joy of reading back into my life. I just had problems with small print in paperbacks. I just kind of gave up. I didn't know how much I was missing reading until late 2008, when I got my K1. 
I haven't looked back since. I had read maybe a handful of books in the couple of years leading up to my first Kindle. I now read 100's of books a year. 

A phone could never do that for me. Or even my Fire, which is my fun play time gadget. I can't read novels on backlit thingies.


----------



## GhiiZhar (May 23, 2010)

In the past 3 years I have had several Kindles: K2, K3, DXG, and Touch, so I could say that Kindles seem to be my favorite *Type* of device, but as far as favorite gadget ever, that would be my new iPad, 64gb + 4g.

A year ago, I thought I would never want an iPad, then I learned that Microsoft was dropping Zune, so I began looking for a replacement device. I settled on an iPod, which impressed me over time. when the new iPad was released, I jumped into the fray and have not regretted it one bit. I am an IT geek by profession, and by choice "after hours". I thought I could never become Apple Fanboi, but I have since come to appreciate the elegant simplicity of the iPad, which seems to "just work".


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

It's certainly the gadget that actually gets used the most, as opposed to being used for a week and then languishing in a drawer. It's competitors are my PS3 and my Roku box.


----------



## Cathy21 (Mar 28, 2012)

Kindle by a mile.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

My Kindle Fire and my Kindle 3 (Kindle Keyboard). I use both of them every day.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Tough call.  I'd call it a tie between my TiVo and my Kindle.  My first TiVo was the first gadget that I was really so excited about in a game-changing life-changing kinda way, several years before Kindle came along.  Still love it (several models later, much like Kindle) lots, still use it practically every day to record something.

But Kindle is a very close second, close enough to make no difference pretty much.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Steph H said:


> Tough call. I'd call it a tie between my TiVo and my Kindle. My first TiVo was the first gadget that I was really so excited about in a game-changing life-changing kinda way, several years before Kindle came along. Still love it (several models later, much like Kindle) lots, still use it practically every day to record something.
> 
> But Kindle is a very close second, close enough to make no difference pretty much.


My first favorite gadget was a telephone answering machine.

Did I mention I am no longer young?


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'd probably put it third, behind my iPad 2 and iPhone 4S.  I'm not a super avid reader compared to most on here, so those get more use than my Kindle, which I mainly just read a chapter or two on at night before sleeping.

I'm pretty fond of my Garmin running watch as well.


----------



## bookmonster (Mar 31, 2010)

A couple of weeks ago I told my family I want to be buried with my glasses on & my Kindle in my hand.  Does that tell you how much I love mine


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

bookmonster said:


> A couple of weeks ago I told my family I want to be buried with my glasses on & my Kindle in my hand. Does that tell you how much I love mine


That sounds like me. If, by chance, I wouldn't actually be dead, I'd at least have something to do until the battery or I died first.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm old enough to remember when we didn't have cell phones - so I must admit that has changed my life the most.  And I still think of it as a gadget.  Having said that - I adore my Kindle.


----------



## gustophersmob (Oct 12, 2011)

The kindle 4 basic is my 100% all time favorite gadget ever, primarily because it transcends just being a gadget.

It is one of the few gadgets that actually makes you smarter (read some of the studies out on how constant access to the internet and smartphone proliferation makes your brain change the way it operates), and when I'm using it, it fades into the background so that it isn't about being entertained by a gadget, but by reading.

Plus, I am trying to lead a more simple life, and this is the only gadget that has made my life simpler, not more complicated.  It has helped me to reduce clutter by getting rid of a bunch of DTB.


----------



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm not much of a phone person. I still carry around a dumbphone and pay about $8 per month on a prepaid plan. So my cell phone is definitely not among my favorite gadgets.

However, I am a music person and have a fairly substantial digital music collection. My Sansa portable music players are among my favorite gadgets. When I got my first Clip I was amazed that so much music could fit inside that itty bitty device. Later, the Clip+ was introduced with a microSD slot, which amazed me even more!

The gadget that amazes me the most, and the one that I find most useful is my GPS receiver. So much technology packed into that small box! I've used it on hikes, on cruise ships, on trains and on planes as well as in my car. It's really cool looking at the GPS dashboard telling me we're moving at 560 mph at 39,000 feet! I especially enjoy coming home and laying my track over a Google Earth map and exploring again where I've been. 

I've only had my Kindle about 2 months, so it's too new to be my favorite gadget. But I am impressed by its compact size and by how many books I can carry around with me. Given time, I'm sure it will join my Sansa portable music players and my GPS receiver on the short list of my favorite gadgets.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

1) laptop -- I can read on it, AND get online to play with my friends AND work from it easily.
2) iPad -- see above, but it's less work friendly.
3) iPhone -- because it's like a mini-iPad and I can text with friends.
4) Kindle Fire -- fun to read on, but no 3G and I can't really work on it.
5) Kindle -- for reading, though I don't think I've used it for over a year.

In reality, what trumps everything but the laptop...










Sooooo much fun...even if it's not a "gadget."


----------



## kindlenewbie (Mar 17, 2009)

Yes, without a doubt. My only regret is waiting over a year after its release to buy one. ("It's new, it'll have a lot of bugs to be worked out, it's too expensive, probably very limited availability of books I'd want to read..."). I could've enjoyed the Kindle so much sooner if I hadn't talked myself out of it.

Come on, Amazon, release the new front-lit Kindle!


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

My Kindle is definitely my favorite gadget ever in 60 years. I love everything about it. I use it for library books & for TTS as well. It is the best gift that I have ever received in my life (I once received a brand new convertible).


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

It's right up there.  However, it would be hard for me to choose between my Kindle, my Android phone and my Chromebook.  I love them all and could not function without them.


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

Tough call for me between Kindle Touch and iPad. They are both fairly new and get lots of use, but mostly for different things. Do I have to pick?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Absolutely my favorite gadget, EVER.


----------



## Dhdonaghe (Aug 1, 2012)

My Kindle wins hands down.


----------



## dwaynepugh (Aug 4, 2012)

I love my Kindle. Favorite ever? Probably not, but right up there.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

It is my favorite. 

There are only so many hours I can use my iPad, iPods, computer, PS Vita, etc before I just get tired of them.  Kindle is the one device I can use for hours on end and never tire of.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

KindleChickie said:


> It is my favorite.
> 
> There are only so many hours I can use my iPad, iPods, computer, PS Vita, etc before I just get tired of them. Kindle is the one device I can use for hours on end and never tire of.


Same here.


----------



## Riverrun (Nov 29, 2011)

I agree with the members who said that they can get tired of their other gadgets after a while of use but not get tired of their kindles. I love my Mac laptop (from whence this message comes) which has Kindle installed, although I don't use it- a good keyboard, large screen and all that jazz - and I love my new - really really new- iPhone (and yes I've installed Kindle on it too) because it is magical. However, after a while I find myself getting compulsive about 'doing things' with my laptop (I've had one or another Mac laptop ever since they brought the first one out) and now also with my iPhone. For sheer relaxation, my Kindle 4 is perfect. It is simply a reader. Just books (and maybe a journal or two). Nothing much to do with it except shop and read. Bliss. It's light - the lightest of all the Kindles, which really matters to me, great for reading in bed (with a low light - just increase font size), great for tucking in satchel or handbag just in case one is waiting and has time to read in unexpected places, and absolutely perfect for taking further away from home without having to have an extra bag filled with heavy books. I love it.

Yup. I whisper this so not to offend my new iPhone (which I have not yet given a name to), but my Kindle is pretty well at the top - along with my electric kettle.


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

KindleChickie said:


> It is my favorite.
> 
> There are only so many hours I can use my iPad, iPods, computer, PS Vita, etc before I just get tired of them. Kindle is the one device I can use for hours on end and never tire of.


It's not so much that I get tired of them, but as my eyes get older, I appreciate e-ink more. A few years ago, I didn't see the big deal. Back-lit was fine. Now, not so much, especially late in the day.

I see news articles and blog posts saying that tablets will eventually kill stand-alone e-readers. I hope not. I'll need e-ink more and more each year.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

JuliMonroe said:


> I see news articles and blog posts saying that tablets will eventually kill stand-alone e-readers. I hope not. I'll need e-ink more and more each year.


Well eventually tablets will have screens that can switch between backlit and an e-ink like non-backlit mode for reading once Mirasol or other companies get their tech perfected, on the market and prices drop.

That said, I think there will be at least a sizable niche market for cheap, dedicated e-readers for a long time to come as even backlighting issues aside many seem to just like a simple to use device that doesn't have any other features to distract them from reading.


----------



## Raheulon (Aug 1, 2012)

mooshie78 said:


> Well eventually tablets will have screens that can switch between backlit and an e-ink like non-backlit mode for reading once Mirasol or other companies get their tech perfected, on the market and prices drop.


When that happens there truly will be a revolution, and potentially only one type of reading device needed by the majority. But for now at least it seems both tablets and ebook readers will continue to expand their market base alongside each other, getting along in many households happily together!


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Raheulon said:


> When that happens there truly will be a revolution, and potentially only one type of reading device needed by the majority. But for now at least it seems both tablets and ebook readers will continue to expand their market base alongside each other, getting along in many households happily together!


Yep. That's definitely true for me. My iPad 2 gets the most use since I spend more time surfing the net, doing e-mail/facebook and reading newspapers than I do reading novels. But, while I do read in the Kindle app on the iPad (and also my iPhone when out and about) I still prefer curling up with my Kindle 3 if I'm going to read a novel due to the size and eink etc.

So it's definitely not an either or situation. Heck, even once the mirasol type screens are out I'd probably keep two gadgets as my tablet needs a big screen for reading PDF docs, Word docs etc. without a lot of zooming in and out, while I prefer a smaller screen/device for curling up and reading a novel.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

mooshie78 said:


> Yep. That's definitely true for me. My iPad 2 gets the most use since I spend more time surfing the net, doing e-mail/facebook and reading newspapers than I do reading novels. But, while I do read in the Kindle app on the iPad (and also my iPhone when out and about) I still prefer curling up with my Kindle 3 if I'm going to read a novel due to the size and *eInk* etc.
> 
> So it's definitely not an either or situation. Heck, even once the mirasol type screens are out I'd probably keep two gadgets as my tablet needs a big screen for reading PDF docs, Word docs etc. without a lot of zooming in and out, while I prefer a smaller screen/device for curling up and reading a novel.


Yep! I second what Mooshie78 said.

I cannot stress enough how important an eInk device is for me. I look at a computer screen all day, so I really need an eInk device for evening reading, to give my eyes a break.


----------

